# Sanitary Clip for Female Havs



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

I need some help knowing what to do to help keeping my Girls girl parts clean. I've done some trimming on their underbellies, but it became obvious that it is not nearly enough.

I've only had male dogs and became quiet adept at trimming their belly hair to keep them clean when they would pee.

The Girls seem to have their pee making a mess of the hair on the inside of thier back legs. I'm finding myself cleaning them up each day because the hair has become sticky, hard, and yellow.

Any advice, techiques, videos anyone can suggest? I want my girls to be clean and comfortable.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I shave the upper part of the inside of Yogi''s legs, her lower tummy, around her whooey, and up to and about 1/2 inch on each side of her hiney. I don't have any problem with her keeping this area clean.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't really have this problem with Gucci, I leave a strand of hair, a little bit on her wee wee (not sure what to call it, here..lol) to help it stream down and I do cut some hair around there, not so much because its icky but because she is really prone to matting in that area.

I'm not sure. maybe she just squats lower or we don't have wind to contend with, I know wind has been a factor in some butt bath incidents that could've been prevented, had there not been..that darned wind.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have this problem with Rosie, she pees on the inside of her leg. I trimed the Pubic? hair real short and that helps. She lifts one leg and it tilts her so that the pee hits the inner leg. I too trimmed a lot around, but to cure the problem I would have to shave the preferred leg. I had a groomer give her a sanitary cut the start of summer. But, it looked so funny from the back. She literally cut a channel from under the tail to the pp, Then she shaved all around the bottom side--that part didn't show. Keeping the hair there helps a lot though. It doesn't have the hair to forward the stream as far if that makes sense. I just have to wash that area a lot.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

My groomer has done a sanitary cut of the bottom area--it is shorter but not so short that she looks lopsided, if that makes sense. I have also had to occasionally trim her private area and rump. And yes, I have had to put her in the tub with the hand held shower attachment to clean the area. 

This is all very new to me so I will be interested to hear what everyone else says about this.

andra

PS I did not know that female dogs sometimes groom themselves 'down there'. I actually took Dionna to the vet early on because she seemed to be doing this and I thought that maybe something was wrong with her private areas LOL. I know I am quick to take her to the vet but that is because I worry a lot.


----------

